# This card is not supported !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Daxx (Aug 19, 2005)

Video: MSI Radeon 9200 SE (Mezza 5.0 ns 128 MB, 64-bit). 

MB:Asus P4P800S SE 
CPU: P4 3000 GHz (1 MB L2)
RAM: 1x512 MB PQI

OS: Windows 2000 Pro

I am running on Omega 5.7 drivers

All works fine, except the "mem" function on which I get the error message : This card is not supported.
I overclocked the crad from 166/166 to 215/215. No BIOS flashing.

what could be done? Is this an ATIToll bug or it is something with my system?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2005)

memory timings for 9200se are not supported


----------



## warchief_ryan (Aug 19, 2005)

The 9200se and just the 9200 are dirrent right?   what the diff between them


----------



## Daxx (Aug 22, 2005)

gee no suport for 9200SE, to bad, is there anyway out to solve this one?

9200SE has 64-bit bus width while 9200 has 128-bit, so at the same frequencies the 9200SE has the half bandwidth compared to 9200.


----------



## Daxx (Aug 22, 2005)

I got the MSI 9200SE flashed to GeCube 9200SE.
It does better than the original. (have tried all the 9200SE BIOSes in the data base, GeCube was the best, Sapphire were far worse, and Connect3D failed)


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2005)

everything on 9200 is supported, just not the memory timings


----------



## Daxx (Aug 22, 2005)

I see. Thanks anyway. I guess not much to talk on this thread.


----------

